# BSG TOS Theatrical Movie?



## Clark Kent (Mar 21, 2009)

*BSG TOS Theatrical Movie?
By Silent Bob - 03-21-2009 02:25 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

From Wiki

Larson is currently in talks with Universal Pictures to bring _Battlestar Galactica_ to the big screen. The film will not be based on the Sci Fi Channel series of the same title; it will be based on the original series which starred Richard Hatch, Dirk Benedict and the late Lorne Greene.[3][4][5]


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Big Don (Mar 21, 2009)

So, Starbuck will be a guy?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2009)

yup. Surviving original cast supposedly.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 21, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> yup. Surviving original cast supposedly.


Uh...
Wow. Hatch (Apollo) is 64, as is Benedict. Terry "Col. Tigh" Carter is 81! They'd better get a move on, the surviving original cast is OLD, shoot, Boxey is pushing forty!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2009)

One rumor I heard had them leaping ahead 20-30 years, still searching, etc, finding earth, one last epic battle, etc.

Another says Larson will relaunch with new actors, but the old mythos.


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmmm, not sure how I feel about this. I was a fan of the 70s BSG as a kid and now I think the SF channel's BSG blows every other show out of the water. They've done such a great job of reinventing BSG and dare I say, improving it beyond all expectations. Why "go backwards"?

But, if the producers are counting on the nostalgia from the original series to draw in customers, they have to realize, that the original series will only work as a movie these 30 years later if it's done camp-style. That's how The Brady Bunch movie was handled in the 90s because there's really no other way to do it without seeming ridiculous nowadays.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2009)

I dunno. I can see it going camp, and with Larson at the helm, it's almost a guarentee,, but I can also see it going serious ala EP3. 

Apollo as commander, Tigh as a retired advisor/president, Starbuck as a burned out shell, the fleet having dwindled as ships broke down, were stripped and as people left to try colonization on passed planets. Then again, thats the basis of Hatch's novels which suffered from crappy editing.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds like a bad idea.  I hated the original BSG (I'm a Trekker) but the new BSG ruled so much.

Did you guys see the finally?  One of the best battles in TV history!  Though the ending was a bit Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy.  They cannot top the series no matter what at this point.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2009)

worst idea in the history of bad ideas


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, hows this for a plot.

Pick up years down the line.  Fleet has found a habitatable planet and settled down. Cylons haven't been seen for years. Seems after getting their asses kicked so much, they slunk away to rethink things. Along the way, they find Baltar and use him as scapegoat. He some how manages to convince them that to beat Humans, they must absorb the best of both Cylons and Humans, and becomes the first human-cylon fusion.  Over on New Caprica, the aging Galactica is readied for decomission under the watchful eye of Colonial President Mara. Just as they start to power the last battlestar down, the cylons attack.  New order: Assimilate.


What?  Sounds fracking lame?
Well, that's what would have been the new BSG, had Tom Disanto (Xmen) stayed at the helm.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 24, 2009)

I watched the original as a kid. I remember I got "special permission" to stay up late for the premier episode on ABC only to have it interrupted by a SPECIAL BROADCAST of Jimmy Carter, Anwar Sadat & Menachim Begin (I think) signing the Camp David Peace Accords. The frakkin nerve of them... 

Anyway... I survived the scuttling of the show only to have Buck Rogers come on NBC to compete & then take it's place which lead to BSG 1980. Then I survived that terrible thing to wait until 200x & SciFi bring it to life again. OMG!!!!!!!!!! And did they back a winner on that one!!!!

I'm sorry... BSG from TOS is the worst idea ever... right there with having a real BBQ in Jeruselum or walking thru NYC with a "TAKE MY MONEY" t-shirt on...


----------



## clfsean (Mar 24, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ok, hows this for a plot.
> 
> Pick up years down the line.  Fleet has found a habitatable planet and settled down. Cylons haven't been seen for years. Seems after getting their asses kicked so much, they slunk away to rethink things. Along the way, they find Baltar and use him as scapegoat. He some how manages to convince them that to beat Humans, they must absorb the best of both Cylons and Humans, and becomes the first human-cylon fusion.  Over on New Caprica, the aging Galactica is readied for decomission under the watchful eye of Colonial President Mara. Just as they start to power the last battlestar down, the cylons attack.  New order: Assimilate.
> 
> ...



BSG TOS meets Star Trek:TNG for ... "Cyborgs".... But if Baltar is the premier "Cyborg", where the fun in kicking around Lucifer? Now he's like his 2nd cousin, twice removed...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2009)

clfsean said:


> BSG TOS meets Star Trek:TNG for ... "Cyborgs".... But if Baltar is the premier "Cyborg", where the fun in kicking around Lucifer? Now he's like his 2nd cousin, twice removed...


exactly!


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 24, 2009)

Y'know...  If you go way, way back to the ORIGINAL miniseries of Battlestar Galactica -- the Cylons weren't all machines!  Especially if you read the novelization...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2009)

You mean, like big lizards whose robots exterminated them all?


----------



## Omar B (Mar 24, 2009)

You know, around the 2nd seasons of the new BSG when we found our the Cylons had a god I thought they were gonna work in the lizard dudes as their gods.  Would have helped explain their evolution having help.  Alas it didn't work out that way, but still the best scripted show ever.

That's the idea people, don't drag your show out to death, have a plan, know how long you are gonna go and have a set arc.  Show never got stale because they knew where they were every step of the way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2009)

Except for 3rd season.    Oh, and RD said that the Cylons never really had a plan, but they're doing some CYA stuff with the upcoming movie.


----------

